# R32 Brake upgrade to Porsche BBK??????



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

my buddy has an r32 and wants to upgrade his front brakes to Boxster calipers..im not 100% sure on what all is needed to do so but have an idea.

-Boxster Calipers 
-The caliper bracket (where do i get them from?)
-Pads 

I think he can just use his rotors he has now right? He might buy some Drilled and slotted but they can be the R32 size right?

Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4922910-GTI-Brake-upgrade&highlight=cayenne+calipers


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4922910-GTI-Brake-upgrade&highlight=cayenne+calipers


doesnt really help me... i need to know if i can use the factory R32 rotors and where can i get the adapters from


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

Boxster Calipers won't work with R32 rotors at all they're to wide


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> Boxster Calipers won't work with R32 rotors at all they're to wide


really...had no idea ok thanks soo i could just get some GLI rotors and the Adapters for them off purems.com and would that be good?


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

That would be a downgrade in size.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Gotsol said:


> That would be a downgrade in size.


i know that but what rotors would work then..


----------



## MirsadR32 (Oct 11, 2004)

You can upgrade with Cayenne calipers and you need to get carriers that you can get from UK. There is no need to upgrade the rotors. 
Check out following web sites.
http://www.r32oc.com/sale/16125-carriers-allow-porsche-cayenne-calipers-fitted.html

http://www.r32oc.com/members-rides/15839-porsche-cayenne-calipers.html


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

perfect dude thank you


----------

